# Spark table for 1.8T 20V (AGU) available?



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi!

I have a base map from an engine like mine(thank you radics1), but the configuration is somewhat different.
So, I would like to know if there is any spark table (or the entire msq) sort of fitted to my setup, so I can use as a base map:

1.8T 20V AGU engine
380cc injectors
k04-023 turbo (S3)

I know it uses a very low timing where the boost kicks in, so that's what I'm afraid of!

Thanks in advance!
:thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

im willing to bet that whatever youve got now is as good of a start as what youll find, even if someone was using the same hardware you listed there in your first post, in order for the map to really truly be more useful it would have to have an identical induction/exhaust/cam/etc setup...

so what im saying is... probably best off tuning what youve got if its even remotely close


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I'd take whatever timing you have now and subtract until you're near 0 advance at 22psi... that's how all the chips roll.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I'd take whatever timing you have now and subtract until you're near 0 advance at 22psi... that's how all the chips roll.


:laugh:

rich and retarded i guess is the line


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> im willing to bet that whatever youve got now is as good of a start as what youll find, even if someone was using the same hardware you listed there in your first post, in order for the map to really truly be more useful it would have to have an identical induction/exhaust/cam/etc setup...
> 
> so what im saying is... probably best off tuning what youve got if its even remotely close


Agreed especially since all the parts that matter in a 1.8T relating to timing are essentially the same.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Rich and Retarded :sly::laugh:

I know Radics1 is been tuning for a while on MS, so I would trust that table to start with.
It's just that he is using a k03, and I'm using a k04, so I would like to see what kind of ignition I would have to remove.
Thanks all for the input guys.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> Rich and Retarded :sly::laugh:
> 
> I know Radics1 is been tuning for a while on MS, so I would trust that table to start with.
> It's just that he is using a k03, and I'm using a k04, so I would like to see what kind of ignition I would have to remove.
> Thanks all for the input guys.:thumbup::beer:


A good conservative rule of thumb is to remove 1 degree of timing per pound of boost.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I've read something about that, but remove 1 degree of timing, based on what number?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> I've read something about that, but remove 1 degree of timing, based on what number?


based on what the motor likes for timing at 100kpa (typically 30-40 degrees BTC)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For a K03/K04 I would actually take more timing out over 15psi then 1deg/psi boost as a start unless the intercooler was really good.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> For a K03/K04 I would actually take more timing out over 15psi then 1deg/psi boost as a start unless the intercooler was really good.


Good point, even with a water to air I/C we had to back things down more aggresively above 200kpa


----------

